# edge tuning Q



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

ive got a bataleon goliath and it works fantastic for freeriding and all mountain , but i'm getting into boxes rails jumps ,... general park riding. 
now i havent detuned my edges at all , but would it be a good idea to do so? 
i'd say i'm about 70% freeride 30% park , so i really dont wanna mess up my board and make it useless 

tnx in advance for the help!


----------



## noimdavid (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah it wouldn't hurt. Edges that are more dull will help you from not catching your board when you're BSing on boxes and rails.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

but wont that make it worse for general freeriding?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

so if a put i small bevel on the center edges of my board ( basicly where my board is flat, since i have TBT wich is only from the bindings inwards ) i can do boardslides but still get pretty good grip when freeriding ?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> With boards being very cheap at end of year like this, I would tend to be of a mind to just pick up a jib board and leave your TBT alone; but that is your call..:thumbsup:


This is probably the best solution. No point in irrevocably ruining your Bataleon.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I am in somewhat uncharted waters when it comes to TBT, but on a conventional snowboard, yes. Many jib monkeys will do exactly this. They will put a 2.5 degree park bevel on the entire snowboard`s base edge and then really detune that area between the bindings for just this reason.
> 
> Understand, that both detuning and increasing bevel are nearly irrevocable things to do without a pretty heavy base grind, so be sure about what you want to do before committing to it.
> 
> With boards being very cheap at end of year like this, I would tend to be of a mind to just pick up a jib board and leave your TBT alone; but that is your call..:thumbsup:


are saying that if you detune your edges but dont get a base grind, that it won't do very much?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

snowboardin2137 said:


> are saying that if you detune your edges but dont get a base grind, that it won't do very much?


No, he's saying that the only way to undo that type of edge mod is to get a heavy base grind. It's better to start with a mild bevel and detune, then add more as needed. It's easy to add to it, but hard to undo it.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

earlvb said:


> No, he's saying that the only way to undo that type of edge mod is to get a heavy base grind. It's better to start with a mild bevel and detune, then add more as needed. It's easy to add to it, but hard to undo it.


oh, thanks for explaining that.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

hmm tnx for the advice , but it seems kinda difficult buying two boards . 
since then i would have to take my 2 boards with me at all time ( i go to an indoor slope nearly every weekend ) and i'm more the kinda boarder that does a couple of regular slope runs and then i drag myself across the park for 1 run and return to the regular run. 
that would basicly mean most of my time would be spent switching boards and bindings ( since i only have 1 set of bindings ) 
it also seems rather difficult to drag 2 boards around the mountain when i go on holiday. 

but tnx for the advice guys !


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

ok , i allready detuned my tip and tail so i would just need to do the bevel between my bindings. 
i have a fileguide here with 88° 
my edge should look like this right ? : \__board__/ 
right now its at 90° ¨[__board__]
and correct me if i'm wrong , but the effective edge is gonna be the widest part of my board and about 2 inches on either side of it right?

sorry for all the questions, i just wanna be sure so i dont F-up my pretty new board


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

oh now i get it  
but is this easy to do myself, or should i bring it into the shop to have them do my entire edge ?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

great, tnx alot for the help 
i'm gonna bring my board in on monday ! 
so next weekend i can go break something on some rails


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

well because of the TBT on my goliath it allready holds itself damn hard on ice , so a little less hold shouldnt be a problem


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Hahaha...yeah, having your shop put a 2 or 2.5 degree park bevel will allow you to boardslide with a decent safety margin. You have 2 or 2.5 degrees of edge angle before you are in any danger of catching the leading edge. You can then maintain a good, sharp 90 degree for free riding. The only thing you will notice is that you will need to maintain a higher edge angle to maintain hold. On solid ice, it will be a tad more difficult to maintain edge hold, but in 90% of riding conditions it will not be any significant issue.


snow, with TBT i would imagine 2.5 would be too much...maybe we should have someone chime in that has beveled there bataleon? but speaking from experience of being on a TBT in the park, even at a 0* bevel there is literally no reason to bevel the edge and im not that good lol. i could BS it no prob...


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

the mid is flat, but only for a around a foot give or take depending on the board..so again, im not positive but i feel like if the lifted part was beveled more it would drastically effect the edge hold. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

yeah the board is only flat between the bindings , the rest of the edge is already angled upwards 
a pic from the site


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

i dont think it has a bevel , i think its just a straight 90° , but i' m at work atm so i cant have a look


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

as far as i can tell it has no bevel anywhere , its all 90° 
so should i only get my 2° edge bevel where my board is flat?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

great, tnx for the help!
i'm taking my board to the shop monday , just came back from the indoor slope and i think im ready for some boardslides


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

well i took it to the shop , but i'm kinda worried now , the store manager didnt seem to really get what i needed. 
he said he had done lots of bataleon boards before but i think he is still gonna bevel the entire edge :s 

i hope my baby will come out allright , otherwise i'm gonna make him pay for my board


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

tnx , i'm just a little overprotective i geuss since its my first board and i paid 400+ euros for it just 2 months ago and i cant really afford another board for some time.


----------



## timmz32 (Sep 8, 2021)

Guest said:


> ive got a bataleon goliath and it works fantastic for freeriding and all mountain , but i'm getting into boxes rails jumps ,... general park riding.
> now i havent detuned my edges at all , but would it be a good idea to do so?
> i'd say i'm about 70% freeride 30% park , so i really dont wanna mess up my board and make it useless
> 
> tnx in advance for the help!


with the 3bt you dont need to detune the edges. my wallie slides fine without any detuning. i detune all my other boards but not my bataleon


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Are you trying to earn your necromancer badge? Your resurrection of dead threads is becoming the thing of legends but have you ever stopped and asked your self if you should


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)




----------



## timmz32 (Sep 8, 2021)

Guest said:


> ive got a bataleon goliath and it works fantastic for freeriding and all mountain , but i'm getting into boxes rails jumps ,... general park riding.
> now i havent detuned my edges at all , but would it be a good idea to do so?
> i'd say i'm about 70% freeride 30% park , so i really dont wanna mess up my board and make it useless
> 
> tnx in advance for the help!


Use a gummy stone if you are going to do it.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

timmz32 said:


> Use a gummy stone if you are going to do it.


Just who are you directing your comments to? 
You bring back a 13 year old thread that has none of the original posters participating. For all we know they might not even be riding anymore. In case you are missing the sarcasm that is being directed your way, the members of this forum kindly request that you do NOT bring back ancient threads and then continue to post to them. You simply clutter up the board with material that is really outdated .


----------

